# Places to buy affordable Macbook Pro bags/cases?



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Some of these stores are just way overpriced for laptop bags... I really don't think those cases are worth $100-150 or more.

Does anyone know of downtown stores that have good bags that would fit the MBP?


----------



## Ramboman (Dec 13, 2004)

Have you checked out Roadwired Gear? Take a close look at the Skooba line. http://www.roadwired.com/

Many models under $100 at Vistek http://www.vistek.ca/details/results.aspx?Level1=BAGS+CASES&Manuf=RoadWired+Carry+Gear&CategoryID=BagsCases

Cheers.


----------



## dfan (May 17, 2006)

If you're looking for a Booq bag, I found Ready and Sold to be decent.

https://www.readyandsold.com/shopping/

You can only order online - they don't have a retail store.


----------



## Macintalk (Jul 4, 2006)

The Free shipping offer for Students is back on all Booq Vyper cases at Ready and Sold! 

The coupon code is STU07 and includes any Vyper case - even the ones on sale for only $29. Take at look at the one _you_ want for your laptop:
Vypers for you

Just remember to sign in before you use the coupon, otherwise it won't work.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I use a Darwin backback from www.mec.ca. They're cheap (~$70) and well made.


----------



## diemodern (Mar 17, 2005)

I picked up this Targus Urban Messenger from TigerDirect for $59.

http://www.targus.com/ca/product_details.asp?sku=TSM005CA

It's a great bag.

D


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

I was kinda surprised to see Crumpler bags at Superstore, of all places, this evening...


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

I have one of these and I don't like it, if there is anyone here who wants it $35+shipping takes it.


----------



## xtal (Jul 9, 2006)

You can't get much cheaper than the DIY route:

http://isoglossia.com/?p=375


----------



## sharkattack (Dec 7, 2005)

http://www.acmemade.com/

I recommend ACME Made bags.

Unmatchable quality. Made in USA too. Don't know if you can afford their bags though. I own multiple bags by ACME Made, and they're the best in durability and pay a lot of attention to all the nifty details.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

This was my fave bag ever. *DC x Incase collaboration*. I got both the white and black. Bananas. use it every day.

h!


----------



## PeterBarron (Sep 21, 2004)

I noticed Crumplers at my local No Frills also. Did a double-take.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

PeterBarron said:


> I noticed Crumplers at my local No Frills also. Did a double-take.


Was the price $59.99 there too? Odd that a major chain carrying these isn't discounted over Mac stores, for example.

Superstore (and presumably No Frills) also carry Crumpler camera cases.


----------



## PeterBarron (Sep 21, 2004)

Yup. $59.99, I almost bought one for a laptop I don't own!


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

I bought my Crumpler bag at Carbon but I notice that Superstore had a different colour available that I didn't see at Carbon...


----------



## jason74222 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Best Macbook Case*

Hey, I bought the case from Macbook Case.
Here is the picture of it.

I love it! You gotta see it for yourself. No Doubt!
I bought this to protect my Mac, but I got impressed by look. It looks plain if you compare it with other brand, but because of the simple design, it doesn't ruin the Apple design and looks fantastic!
*MacBook Hard Case*


----------



## CdnPhoto (Jan 8, 2006)

I picked up the Zecupak by Obus Forme from Cayne's for $20. I use it for my MacBook. If you have the 15" pro, it should work for that too. they're just north of Yonge and Steeles.


----------



## powz (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm not sure if a downtown Best Buy has it, but this might be worth looking into:

http://www.bestbuy.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0926INGFS10092303&catid=25221

The title says 13" but if you read the details, it says that it is compatible with the MBP.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Apple Store has those for $80. Good deal but OOS online. I ordered one along with the Incase sleeve with my $50 digital dollars that BB gave me when they screwed up those iMac pre-sale orders. Both came out to under $20 all-in.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

University of Toronto Bookstore. They sell Macs, have a decent selection of bags, and don't mark up as much as other shops (just to appeal to the broke student crowd).


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

mikeinmontreal said:


> Apple Store has those for $80. Good deal but OOS online. I ordered one along with the Incase sleeve with my $50 digital dollars that BB gave me when they screwed up those iMac pre-sale orders. Both came out to under $20 all-in.


Yes, but they do allow you to order. Not too shabby for $29.99. I hope they actually get it in stock at some point in time. FYI, all in stock Acme Made bags for 40% currently in a small design store on Queen West (South side, between Tecumseh and Niagara). Too bad they're prohibitively expensive, even at 40% off.


----------



## powz (Apr 25, 2007)

> Yes, but they do allow you to order. Not too shabby for $29.99. I hope they actually get it in stock at some point in time. FYI, all in stock Acme Made bags for 40% currently in a small design store on Queen West (South side, between Tecumseh and Niagara). Too bad they're prohibitively expensive, even at 40% off.


Well it's only out of stock online -- but brick & mortar stores may still have them. I haven't checked any of the downtown stores, but according to the website the local one here (Richmond Hill) still has them.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

They're actually kinda big for a 13" laptop.. I saw them at Futureshop before.. would most likely fit a MBP.


----------



## powz (Apr 25, 2007)

Does anyone know if these are any good?

https://www.radtech.us/Products/GloveCase.aspx

https://www.radtech.us/Products/NeoCase.aspx


----------



## Macintalk (Jul 4, 2006)

Just thought I'd let our friends in the ehMac community know, Booq has some new bags on the horizon. They just released three of them - which are due to ship later this month.

The Mamba Sling (available in Black, Navy, Red or Brown)









and the Boa slimcase (in vertical and horizontal flavours)














​As a thank you to all those who have purchased Booq bags from us in the past (and for anyone who is still thinking about it), we are having a "Pre-Order sale" for ehMac folks only. Save 10% on your pre-order of a new Booq bag by using code *ehMac10* (ends when they arrive in stock, one coupon per customer)

Check out the whole line-up here: NEW bags from Booq

Thanks!


----------

